# Brittle Starfish Questions



## WOCNAM (Jan 11, 2009)

Good day to anyone/everyone reading this. I am pretty new to this site, and i am sorry if i opened a thread incorrectly.

I have a question about my Brittle Starfish.

It is about 3.5 to 4 years old and has always been very active in my tank. (i refere to it as a 'He')
I have noticed in the last few moinths, he is still active, but his body has SHRUNK!

This is an issue to me BUT...the biggger issue to me is this...
i noticed yesterday that it seems like he was injured in some way.
One of his legs has seperated from his body. I picked him up and he acted normally as he usually does.
When i checked on him about 6 hours later, his body...split in half as it seems, and you can see inside of him.
The top layer of his..."Skin" was flapping and you can clearly see inside of him. He moved around normally and if he moved, che was able to move where all 5 of his arms were PARALLEL. like his body would stretch open. Hmm.

Now...as of today, 2 of his legs have seperated from his body and they are not attached in any way...but they are still moving, and react to when i move them. ?!?!?!
The main part of his body has 3 arms attached and the "bristles are picking up food and bringing it to his body even tho it is still opened up and can see inside. Im not sure what is going on with this little guy, but im very confused on what is happening.

This is a serious post and would like some info if someone can help me.

i have photos i was trying to take, you cant clearly see it unless you know what your lookin at. i can post them if the is not something that should be happening.

Do star fish split? Im so worried and confused!


Thank you for any and all help
Tony


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The smaller starfish split like this, but the larger like to bread more then split. I've had the same issue with a 125g i am maintaining. There was a PinkFace wrasse in the tank and it was killing it slowly. What fish do you have? Perhaps a new addition or something growing bigger has spurred some aggression.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WOCNAM (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response!
I have a Standard Perkula Clown Fish and a fire-flame goby in the tank. Neither of the fish bother the starfish. The Clown is a playful little guy and the goby is afraid of everything. lol. He is getting more social as he gets more comfy, he is only about 3 months old to me.
Things in the tank have come and gone, but Nemo (the colwn) and the starfish have been in my posession for 4 years....insane.
He suddenly got smaller (his body) and just...spit in half. He is very lethargic right now and not asactive as he usually is. 
The main body part now has 3 legs attached and the 2 legs that have seperated are still alive and moving, but not very active.
I am keeping an eye on them to see if they die. i dont want them to contaminate my tank.

Thank you for your response, i am curious to see how this deveolps and i will keep you posted.


----------

